# Black Skirt Tetra



## MozartOwner (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello, I'm the troubled owner who goofly bought the wrong fish at Walmart, I was wondering if any one knows if they would take them back? 

No, I haven't even put Mozart in a bag with these fish outside of the bag in the tank, but they themselves seem to have cut fins, and I only asume it's because of one another. I could be wrong though. I put my finger in the tank and they gathered around but wouldn't dare to get close (yes, I put my own finger in the tank before I would put Mozart safely in a bag, I don't want him to stress if he doesn't need to) so maybe Mozart will not get bothered (oh, and my hands were clean I just did a... 15% water change perhaps)

If you think it's worth trying to see if they get along please say so, if you think that it's not worth the bother I also ask you to say. Honest feed back is all I need, even if you want to call me a dope for getting them in the first place


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I would take them back...for crying out loud, you asked for CORYS!!! Do I remember correctly? Just because you didn't know better, that's no excuse for THEM not to know!


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> I would take them back...for crying out loud, you asked for CORYS!!! Do I remember correctly? Just because you didn't know better, that's no excuse for THEM not to know!


This. 

You should get what you asked for. And I love Corydoras. :>


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

bst's are a bit nippy and agressive so i wouldnt mix em i would either find a friend whos willing to take them or take them bak to walmart


----------



## MozartOwner (Apr 20, 2010)

I went to Walmart and they wont take the fish back. I'm offering them on Facebook FOR FREE with food, and if needed I have an extra 5.5 gallon tank they can have with brand new filter. I haven't gotten anyone to offer to take them. But if I need to I can hopefully give them to my little sister but I'd probably still have to take care of them


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, that's stupid. I would rage. I am raging. You didn't purchase them _that_ long ago, though, I guess it would depend on whether you kept a receipt or not. 

They give you the wrong fish and refuse to correct their mistake. >:l


----------



## MozartOwner (Apr 20, 2010)

I do have the receipt, but it was longer then 7 days ago. I am pretty mad, but I kinda feel bad for the tetras. No one wants them


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd understand the return policy if you were attempting to return what you'd actually asked for. It's their employees mistake and it's their job to correct it. Plain and simple. 

Have you spoken with a manager and told them of this situation? I mean, isn't it illegal? You specifically asked for one type of fish and were mindlessly given another. That carelessness could be dangerous. What if those fish had killed your betta? You could sue them!


----------



## MozartOwner (Apr 20, 2010)

Never thought of it like that, I kinda just want to sneak them back in because it takes FOREVER for someone to come and get the fish. The ironic thing is I was never going to get Cory's at Walmart, I didn't think they had any, I was gonna drive... half hour or so to a Petco/Petsmart and I saw a sign saying they had Cory's and remembered that's an approved fishmate and asked. When I went back and looked in the tanks after realizing what they looked like they don't have any!


----------

